# braided pouch



## Stello (Jan 12, 2013)

*File Name*: braided pouch
*File Submitter*: Stello
*File Submitted*: 19 Jan 2013
*File Category*: Slingshot Accessories

Drawn tutorial to make nylon braided pouch. Drawn with "Draftsight" Try it and feedback please.

Click here to download this file


----------

